# Inspiration



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/04/s...nnis-player-with-egypts-pyramids-in-view.html


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice story.Egypt just done well in basketball,now this in tennis.Sports are great for the youth of the country,it helps their mind aswell as their bodies.Its also nice to see her so proud of her country,it sounds like even if she makes the big time she will always stay in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

windsong said:


> Very nice story.Egypt just done well in basketball,now this in tennis.Sports are great for the youth of the country,it helps their mind aswell as their bodies.Its also nice to see her so proud of her country,it sounds like even if she makes the big time she will always stay in Egypt.




I am 99% certain she will not stay in Egypt.. 


It is a great story however in a population of 80 plus million there must be thousand of youths who are good at sport and will never get the opportunity to shine due to the social class system here..no money no sport


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am 99% certain she will not stay in Egypt..
> 
> 
> It is a great story however in a population of 80 plus million there must be thousand of youths who are good at sport and will never get the opportunity to shine due to the social class system here..no money no sport


specially for a sport like tennis...how many people have access to tennis courts in Egypt? 

I love the article because in Egyptian media you only hear about football, maybe squash, but there are some bright young things out there.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

windsong said:


> Very nice story.Egypt just done well in basketball,now this in tennis.Sports are great for the youth of the country,it helps their mind aswell as their bodies.Its also nice to see her so proud of her country,it sounds like even if she makes the big time she will always stay in Egypt.


She's already moved to USA


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> specially for a sport like tennis...how many people have access to tennis courts in Egypt?
> 
> I love the article because in Egyptian media you only hear about football, maybe squash, but there are some bright young things out there.




Indeed an untapped wealth of talent... 

you might be spotted playing football or basketball in the street but I would say nil chance of being spotted playing tennis.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Well ofcourse to grow at your sport you have to go where the top training and money is,where you can reach your peak.Like in America we get lots of boxers from south america and Mexico.They train and live there,if there very good they make big bucks.But when their career is over many go home and live very well with the money they make,because in America the cost of living is high,and they will tax you to death.Prehaps after this young lady reaches her peak,and if she makes some decent cash,she to would head back home.Lots of people come to America make their money and head back home,it wouldnt shock me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

windsong said:


> Well ofcourse to grow at your sport you have to go where the top training and money is,where you can reach your peak.Like in America we get lots of boxers from south america and Mexico.They train and live there,if there very good they make big bucks.But when their career is over many go home and live very well with the money they make,because in America the cost of living is high,and they will tax you to death.Prehaps after this young lady reaches her peak,and if she makes some decent cash,she to would head back home.Lots of people come to America make their money and head back home,it wouldnt shock me.




but what we are saying is........... there is very little chance of you ever been seen at a sport far less being plucked up and taking to where you can train.. her family is wealthy that we can guarantee.. she plays tennis,


----------

